# Bushido bettelt um Fan-Votings und versagt



## Buterfly (9 Feb. 2010)

> In einem Bushido-Fanforum werden die Fans dazu aufgerufen, den “Hatern” die Stirn zu bieten und den Film Zeiten ändern Dich mit 10 Sternen zu bewerten. Bisher sind die Bewertungen nämlich unterirdisch. Schuld an allem sind natürlich die bösen Kritiker.
> Im Forum Kingbushido werden die Fans aufgefordert, sich bei der Filmseite imdb anzumelden, um Zeiten ändern Dich mit 10-Sterne Votings ein positiveres Gesamturteil für Zeiten ändern Dich zu bescheren. Das Problem ist nämlich nicht die Qualität des Filmes, sondern “die teilweise engstirnige Sicht einiger Reporter.” Leider trägt die eigene Beschreibung des IMDb-Systems auch schon das Problem des Aufrufs in sich: “Das Gute an der Seite ist, dass man sich eigentlich immer auf die Bewertungen verlassen kann, da bei der Masse an Menschen, die die Filme bewerten, das Endergebnis kaum verfälscht werden kann.” Dies musste leider auch Bushido erfahren, denn nach mittlerweile über hundert bestellten 10-Sterne-Votings der Bushido-Fans dümpelt Zeiten ändern Dich » immer noch mit einer Gesamtwertung von 2 Sternen vor sich hin.


Quelle: IMDb

Die Meinung kann sich jetzt jeder selber dazu bilden.

Mit einer Wertung von 1,8 gehört der Film trotz dieser Aktion zu den am schlechtesten bewerteten dieses Jahres.​


----------



## Stefan24100 (9 Feb. 2010)

einer der schlechtesten Filme aller Zeiten :WOW:


----------



## Crash (9 Feb. 2010)

Tja... Einige haben es halt nötig


----------



## astrosfan (9 Feb. 2010)

Muhaha, extrem peinliche Aktion


----------



## howard (10 Feb. 2010)

Bestärkt mich nur darin mir den Schwachsinn nicht anzusehen.......


----------



## Leecher (10 Feb. 2010)

Was will man von "so einem" auch erwarten


----------



## Jeaniholic (11 Feb. 2010)

Hätte niemals gedacht, dass immerhin doch mehr als 100 Bushidioten geistig dazu in der Lage sind, sich bei imdb anzumelden und eun voting abzugeben....


----------



## Tokko (16 Feb. 2010)

habe gerade noch etwas im Forum gefunden.



> bushido-goldrapper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry. Der Kerl ist eine Lachnummer.


----------



## General (16 Feb. 2010)

Traurig Traurig


----------



## astrosfan (17 Feb. 2010)

bushidiot schrieb:


> *bushido mit "HOT" und alle restlichen mit "NOT" bewerten.*


Ist mal ne konkrete Ansage, nicht das man sich da noch vertut. Echt traurig.


----------



## tommie3 (19 Feb. 2010)

Das sagt doch schon alles.


----------



## el-capo (19 Feb. 2010)

pech gehabt, mr. bushido


----------



## Punisher (12 März 2010)

Mir ist Sido lieber als dieser Pseudo-Intellektuelle Araber


----------

